# AR-15 trigger enhancement



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Since the weather has been so nice I have got into the habit of shooting off my 
back porch. I'm not a pro shooter 100 yards is good enough for me to enjoy.
But I have noticed that the trigger is sort of rough and travels quite a ways.
I'm really not looking to have a top notch competing trigger so I was looking at 
a trigger enhancement kit and a adjustable grip screw to adjust the trigger travel. 
I guess the contact points on the trigger group are polished and then chromed to
help them be super smooth. 
PSA AR15/PA10 EPT - Enhanced Polished Fire Control Group



The grip screw has an adjustable screw inside it that reduces trigger travel

NicTaylor's R&R (Review & Recommendations): AR15 Mil-Spec Trigger Adjustment Grip Screw



Has anyone had any experience with these parts or any input?
For under $50 for the pair I thought it might be worth it if it helps


----------



## GrumpyBiker (Nov 25, 2015)

Yes on the adjustable grip screw.
I have them in 4 of my ARs .
As for the polished trigger parts... It's not difficult to do a trigger job on an AR.
But it is easy to get carried away & do more damage than good.
I put a trigger job on every AR I assemble that isn't having an aftermarket trigger installed.

Another way to get a smoother trigger is to use a NiB trigger & hammer.
As well as a set of JP enhanced reliability springs ($10).


----------



## Farva (Aug 26, 2015)

For 50 bucks or so I'd drop in an ALG trigger. They're supposed to be good. I use the geissle ssa's in my rifles and like them. The ALG is made by the same guy.

Triggers - AR15 / AR10 - Lower Parts


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

I put the Tom's Tactical Nickel Teflon trigger kit in my latest build. Breaks just under 5 pounds and was reasonably priced compared to the PSA kit after shipping.

Toms Tactical AR-15 Enhanced Nickel Teflon Trigger Group


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

GrumpyBiker said:


> Yes on the adjustable grip screw.
> I have them in 4 of my ARs .
> As for the polished trigger parts... It's not difficult to do a trigger job on an AR.
> But it is easy to get carried away & do more damage than good.
> ...


Yup, too smooth of a finish will raise the weight. Like two pieces of glass sticking together. I did a quick job on my Mosin trigger with a cheap sharpening stone for knives. Pretty decent improvement. Bravo Company's trigger is supposed to be real nice. It's about $60.


----------

